# Герпес - причина пареза стопы?



## koalla666 (20 Фев 2016)

Добрый день всем!
Лето 2015 г стало для меня точкой отсчета...начало посещения поликлиник,больниц, аптек и т.д.
Началось, как и у многих, люмбаго с ишиасом, боль переходящая в правую ногу до слез, несколько безуспешных попыток госпитализироваться с острой болью. Итог: лечусь по сей день ,на днях дали заполнить карту   для МСЭ, только зам.гл.врача так и не понял по моим выпискам , отчего у меня парез стопы возник ? Из-за герпеса ,который "вылез " сразу после , проделанной блокады,которую приняли за аллергию ( неделю я пила антигистаминные препараты), или все же из-за протрузии..., хотя ,усомнился он, протрузия моя не должна была спровоцировать парез стопы.
Для информации:1) Диагноз при выписке : Компрессионно-ишемическая радикулопатия L5 справа с ГЛУБОКИМ ПАРЕЗОМ ТЫЛЬНОГО СГИБАТЕЛЯ ПРАВОЙ СТОПЫ, ВЫРАЖЕННЫЙ АЛЬГИЧЕСКИЙ,МЫШЕЧНО-ТОНИЧЕСКИЙ СИНДРОМЫ, стадия затяжного обострения.Диффузная протрузия дисков L3-L4. L4-L5. L5-S1. Остеохондроз деформирующий спондилез, спондилоартроз поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Уважаемые Доктора !  Очень нуждаюсь в ваших мнениях.
Заранее благодарна.


----------



## La murr (20 Фев 2016)

*koalla666*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

